# "I don't want to dunk anymore."



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.sportsnet.ca/nba/article.jsp;jsessionid=AIKBAKBHEEOI?content=20041122_143038_5228



> Although he asserted that his skills haven't diminished, Carter said dunking is overrated and unnecessary.
> 
> "You can make a layup and reach the free throw line," said Carter, who is averaging 3.18 free throws a game this season, well below the seven he averaged during his best offensive years from 1999 to 2001. His 14.5 points per game is also his lowest average since becoming a professional.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Vince that will be great for your trade value
Do you want to be traded or what.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm agree With Vince the dunks are overrated i prefer a nice shot range than crazy dunks ask Larry Brown in the Olympics


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Although he asserted that his skills haven't diminished, Carter said dunking is overrated and unnecessary.
> 
> Although he asserted that his skills haven't diminished, Carter said dunking is overrated and unnecessary.
> 
> "You can make a layup and reach the free throw line," said Carter, who is averaging 3.18 free throws a game this season, well below the seven he averaged during his best offensive years from 1999 to 2001. His 14.5 points per game is also his lowest average since becoming a professional.


:laugh: 

Carter, you truely are a comedian, and you don't even know it.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Dunking Vince
27 ppg 46 FG%

Non-Dunking Vince
14 ppg 42 FG%

I agree dunking is overrated and unecessary


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Pspot !*
> Thanks Vince that will be great for your trade value. Do you want to be traded or what.


I know, at least give teams a false impression that you might return to your glory days...this ain't helping the situation much


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

New Theory:

Vince loves Toronto and wants to stay here.

His MOM is the one pushing for a trade.

So Vince is pouting and playing horribly and saying stupid things to try and sabotage his trade.








(yes, I'm joking)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> I'm agree With Vince the dunks are overrated i prefer a nice shot range than crazy dunks ask Larry Brown in the Olympics


Vince is overrated


When's the last time you haven't agreed with him by the way?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> When's the last time you haven't agreed with him by the way?


When he said he want Olajuwon in the team


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> When's the last time you haven't agreed with him by the way?


When he said he want Olajuwon in the team


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow that's a long time ago...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

hes been saying this for a while said the same thing after the oylimpics no biggie cuz he was still in favour with the fans then but now? hes probaly gonna catch the usual heat for it


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> hes been saying this for a while said the same thing after the oylimpics no biggie cuz he was still in favour with the fans then but now? hes probaly gonna catch the usual heat for it


He said this after the Olympics? I find that VERY hard to believe. He was ANGRY during the Olympics....

You know what Vince needs? Charles Oakley to be on the team and his brother to get arrested.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> He said this after the Olympics? I find that VERY hard to believe. He was ANGRY during the Olympics....
> ...


I got it on tape it was a road game vs philly on TSN early in the season and they did an interview with him and they asked him about the dunk over the 7 footer and he talked about it and said in the future would dunk less and work more on his jumper cuz he doesen't wanna be remembred as just another dunker


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> I got it on tape it was a road game vs philly on TSN early in the season and they did an interview with him and they asked him about the dunk over the 7 footer and he talked about it and said in the future would dunk less and work more on his jumper cuz he doesen't wanna be remembred as just another dunker


That's not saying, "I don't want to dunk anymore," and following up with ridiculous comments about how lay-ups help him get to the line more effectively, when he never gets to the line to begin with!

That season he did dunk less than in previous years, but he still dunked, and dunked often.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> When he said he want Olajuwon in the team


Okay I have come to the conclusion that...

A) You are infatuated with Vince Carter

or 

B) You don't watch a lot of Raptors basketball

Am I wrong?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If he gets an open lane to the basket of course he will dunk, evidenced by the Lebron like dunk. I just dont think he's going to be going over people anymore


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> hes been saying this for a while said the same thing after the oylimpics no biggie cuz he was still in favour with the fans then but now? hes probaly gonna catch the usual heat for it


In Mr_B's defence, Vince has been saying this for a while. 2 points is 2 points. Difference being that he is a better player when he attacks the rim, not when he exclusively takes jump shots.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

He's probably right in that attacking the rim with the layup results in getting to the line more often but you still have to attack the rim. Going up for a layup magnifies contact but jumping away from contact certainly isn't going to draw fouls now is it. 

Vince is no longer concerned with putting on a show, he just wants to be in a good situation and win in the playoffs. 

He can't abandon the dunk as a viable weapon at times, even if his explosiveness has diminished. However, it does look like he needs to work on his layup skills so maybe he should keep practicing them in games. 

When Vince does reach a new team I wouldn't be suprised if this aspect of his game progresses- drawing the foul or getting to the hoop with the layup. We've seen him do this at times this season but he's been so wary of contact that he's been missing those shots around the hoop. I'd expect a lot more andone attempts.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm not sure that jumping AWAY from the net counts as a lay up.

I think Vince is the only person in the NBA who fades away while driving the ball in the lane, more than once a game. 

The guy is clearly afraid of contact.

I have a new theory...can't believe it took me this long:

Vince drove the ball a few times in training camp and ran into Araujo. 

Araujo gave him a couple of Brazilian elbow's, and now Vince is just plain petrified of taking the ball to the rack.

Mitchell is angry at Araujo for roughing up his star player, thus sitting him.

Jk

Vince's ability to finish hard got him so much respect in this league and made him the star that he once was. Now, as a below average jump shooter, he tries to defend his decision to move away from that.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> I'm not sure that jumping AWAY from the net counts as a lay up.
> 
> I think Vince is the only person in the NBA who fades away while driving the ball in the lane, more than once a game.
> ...


Vince is not a below average jump shooter and DOES have a dynamic offensive game, I think you know that.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Vince is not a below average jump shooter and DOES have a dynamic offensive game, I think you know that.


Last time I checked 38% from the field is below average.

As for what I know; I know vince is CAPABLE of being a dynamic offensive player. 

I also know he has played below expectations for 3 seasons now. I know that vince has significantly moved away from what made him a great player. I know that he has shown flashes of greatness, but has failed to play consistently over his career. I know those flashes of greatness are now few and far between. 

I'm also pretty sure that his presence is only hurting this franchise. And I for one look forward to the day Vince wears another jersey


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> I'm agree With Vince the dunks are overrated i prefer a nice shot range than crazy dunks ask Larry Brown in the Olympics


 Is everything Vince does (or doesnt) do or says.. right?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Dunking causes injuries. As long as the ball gets in the hole it's fine. As long as he keeps attacking (which he hasn't been, although he's been playing much better team basketball for the most part) i'd rather see him do a lay-up then a dunk.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I just can't believe this fool anymore. I don't know what he's thinking. The problem now has so many facets I can't even keep up. 

Could it be:

1. The injuries have had more of an effect on his psyche than we're giving credit for and he's simply lost too much heart for contact ?

2. He's got way too many women in his life pulling his chain around ? He is married now after all ... and stangely enough men grow up to marry women with personalities very similar to their mothers ... Michele has a very strong and demanding personality, his wife probably isn't too far behind. The combo between them can't be good.

3. He's lost his own self confidence and believes the next level of play means he has to involve everyone around him and make them better ...so much so that he himsel is completely useless ?

In either case, no matter how things turn out in the next few weeks, one thing is blatently obvious:

This guy sucks and his very presence on the floor is a detriment to the entire team. Even though everyone knows he can't do it anymore, everyone looks to him for leadership and he just doesn't have it. We all hope he comes back but with every lackluster performance it becomes harder and harder to believe.


Coach Mitchell .... please please please .... bench this kid's sorry butt and lets win some games !!!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow... That's like Fred Hoiberg saying that shooting is overrated and that he needs to drive more so he can get to the line more often.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Dunking causes injuries.


Really?

* Michael Jordan averaged over 71 games a season over fifteen years (87% attendance).
* Dominique Wilkens averaged 67 over sixteen seasons (82%).
* Kobe Bryant has averaged 70 (85%).
* Vince averages almost 64 (78%).

I don't think dunking is to blame. None of these guys have had Grant Hill type careers and they are arguably the four most prolific dunkers in the history of the sport.



> As long as the ball gets in the hole it's fine. As long as he keeps attacking (which he hasn't been, although he's been playing much better team basketball for the most part) i'd rather see him do a lay-up then a dunk.


Fine in theory, but he scored a lot more when he was aggressive, and his reluctance to dunk has a lot to do with his decreased statistics, his lack of confidence, and a general malaise that has settled over his career.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> , although he's been playing much better team basketball for the most part


yeah, all those cheers and jeers he does from the bench really does help the team. go vince....



> i'd rather see him do a lay-up then a dunk.


wholeheartedly agree...but it'd would be better rephrased like:


> i'd rather see him consistently drive to the bucket altogether


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe, Vince and Kenyon Martin can go to pump fake class...that will get you there more friend.


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

Who cares.......I don't give a damn anymore about anything Vince has to say. I just hope Babcock gets the best deal he can for him at this point.


----------



## VCSTINX (Nov 23, 2004)

haha what a vince carter type of thign to say, he's tryin to make himself even worse for the raptors, but does he want to get traded? It dunt seem likie it, kuz his market value keeps getting lower from the B S he has is and will say in the near future...

Bottom line get rid of vince carter, he aint worth nothign to tornto because he doesnt play good for us ne more, in my opinion purposely.
Hopefully he'll be gone by tomorrow... or by most the end of the week


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> hes been saying this for a while said the same thing after the oylimpics no biggie cuz he was still in favour with the fans then but now? hes probaly gonna catch the usual heat for it



He's doing this media show to purposely piss off the fans. That was his agenda.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> I got it on tape it was a road game vs philly on TSN early in the season and they did an interview with him and they asked him about the dunk over the 7 footer and he talked about it and said in the future would dunk less and work more on his jumper cuz he doesen't wanna be remembred as just another dunker


He wants to work on his jumper because he is too much of a wuss and is to lazy to take the ball inside. This is not about dunking - its about him not wanting to work too hard and him being ***** to the fans.

Trade him now - his trade value is at a low, but unfortunately I can't see it going up. Cut our losses.

I had been a Carter supporter for a long time. But his efforts on the west, and his statement yesterday (paraphrased , FU fans, and FU to working hard), took me over the edge.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> If he gets an open lane to the basket of course he will dunk, evidenced by the Lebron like dunk. I just dont think he's going to be going over people anymore



Hell he wont take it at people again either. I am sick and tired of him fading away the rare times he goes inside.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i bet if Carter straight out says "I need to get out of this city. I can't play with all this pressure on me.", the defenders are probably going to reiterate with "the fans booing did this to him." 



so much for reading between the lines.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Its always someone else's fault with VC.

Bad teammates.
Bad GM.
Bad VP (Peddie)
Bad Coach
Bad System
Bad Officials
Bad NBA rules
Dirty play by Bowen
Injuries to himself and others
No parking spot for his mom
Braces too tight, teeth hurt
No iPod
Expectations too high
Reporters asking tough questions
Lights too bright at ACC
etc, etc, etc

Never about him, his conditioning, his lack of improvement, his lack of leadership, his whiny attitude, his gutless, inefficient play, etc, etc.

Nope. Always someone else to blame for his lack of on court success.

He's perfect. His mommy tells him that every day.


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

i blame Michelle for everything that is wrong with Vince...she has molded him into the perfect son...but at the same time...taken away all his decision making skills....poor poor boy...and now he is EVEN MARRIED...poor guy....


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

I really feel sorry for VC rite now....

everyone is against him...(I know...it's his fault)
he's not enjoying basketball....
he doesn't seem to be enjoying life either....


----------

